# 3rd May - Welsh Meet



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

Due to popular demand we are having another Welsh meet and this time it will be on the *3rd of May* (The day before Star Wars day - May the Fourth Be With You).

This is the Saturday before the May Day bank holiday Monday so plenty of time to recover from it.

The meet will be held in *Cardiff*. I'll confirm the *venue at a later date *but it will most likely be the same place the last two events were held.

Please indicate on the *poll above *how likely you are to turn up.
I will use the poll to write the guestlist and if your name ain't down you ain't coming in.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

I have voted as required Obi-Wan


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

Excelent my young Paddywang.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

The main purpose of this thread is to see who is coming but we can discuss a couple of other things whilst we are at it.

1. Starting time.
There is no football on this time so we can make a complete day of it if people want. Have a bit of an itinerary or something and people came join in when it suits them.

Or we can keep it simple and have a meet in two parts as previous with an afternoon meet and evening meet.
What times were people meeting in the afternoon before.

2. Evening venue.
The exisiting venue works well or we can have a bit of a pub crawl or something. Canton mile working its way into town and ending at The Millers.

3. Food
If there is a massive afternoon gang we should probably book a table for food somewhere otherwise we'll end up splitting up or something. I'll definately need food before the evening. I can't drink on an empty stomach.

4. Accomodation
How many will need somewhere to stay in Cardiff? 
I'll try and speak to the owners of the Millers on saturday and ask them if they'll do us deal and how many rooms they have.

5. Disco
Shall I ask them if we can spin our own tunes?
If so you'll have to let me know what sort of tunes they are likely to be.
Judging by the selection the landlady played last time I'm thinking hardcore techno, drum n bass etc. won't go down too well with her.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

Anything suits me .. I'll be arriving round-about half one again and definitely want to stay over again... Likewise I'll need to eat in the afternoon too

I'll go with whatever the majority decision is re pub crawl/two meets etc

Good idea re the music too - if it's as good/better crowd than before the place'll be busy 

e2a: I may stop on the Sunday evening if poss as well - to avoid the Sunday engineering work on the way home so I can have a late brekky and also to do a bit of Cardiff wandering on the Sunday


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> Due to popular demand we are having another Welsh meet and this time it will be on the *3rd of May* (The day before Star Wars day - May the Fourth Be With You).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 27, 2008)

Or maybe *this* is the right thread for my 5000th post


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 27, 2008)

CONGRATS SC!!!! *bouncy hug* 

I will prob. arrive same time-ish again (similar to SC) BUT will def. stay over this time 
I wanna eat before the evening orgy....ermm....shenanigans too


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2008)

You missed point 6.

6. Nellyphant is excluded from the earlier meet/ or the later meet if he would prefer on the basis he cant drink all day and behave himself!

If we could guarantee that the weather was gonna be OK I would invite you all round to Chez27 for a barbie, maybe later in the summer would be good for that! What u say folks? I think I can trust ya all!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 27, 2008)

We are all trust worthy. 

Well all except for that 1927 chap. He's a bit dodgy. I'd keep him out if i were you. Oh wait you are him! Oh you should be fine then.

I'm happy to help with the barbie if we do have one in the summer. I iz king of barbies!
If its really nice in the summer we could hire a barbie at Cosmeston Lakes or Porthkerry and have a BBQ picnic.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2008)

Marius said:


> We are all trust worthy.
> 
> Well all except for that 1927 chap. He's a bit dodgy. I'd keep him out if i were you. Oh wait you are him! Oh you should be fine then.
> 
> ...



Ooooh barbie and camping at Portkerry, now there's a great idea for a summer weekend!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 28, 2008)

1927 said:


> Ooooh barbie and camping at Portkerry, now there's a great idea for a summer weekend!









Whats all this talk of barbies?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 29, 2008)

*pokes Barbie in the eye with a fork*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

*Goes Scottish for a moment so he can say this*
D'ye *ken* what's going on?  


Badddoom-tissshhhhh!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 29, 2008)

*groan*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyway guys and dolls... has anyone pimped this thread in other forums yet?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

Not me ... sorry


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *groan*



Well, it wasn't bad for 8.20 in the morning now was it ? 

If I was a sleepy poet, I'd be going from Bed to Verse


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

Bloody awfull mate. 

Im putting you in room 101 to protect future generations from being scarred for life by such twrrible puns!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 29, 2008)

Well gotta do summat to keep folks amused  

*grins & hides*


----------



## 1927 (Feb 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


>



Strumps, Fizzer and Softy yesterday!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> 5. Disco
> Shall I ask them if we can spin our own tunes?
> If so you'll have to let me know what sort of tunes they are likely to be.
> Judging by the selection the landlady played last time I'm thinking hardcore techno, drum n bass etc. won't go down too well with her.



Was thinking that maybe we could see if KBT was vailable for a special Welsh meet reunion like and see if he could resurrect his Bring and Play night for a one off. Or we could try and organise our own. Everyone can bring their tunes and do their own djing slot type thingy. What you think?

Marius if you havent been round there yet I'd be up for coming with ya and sweet talking them into doing what we want, its the salesman in me see, I like the thrill of securing the deal!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> Was thinking that maybe we could see if KBT was vailable for a special Welsh meet reunion like and see if he could resurrect his Bring and Play night for a one off. Or we could try and organise our own. Everyone can bring their tunes and do their own djing slot type thingy. What you think?
> 
> Marius if you havent been round there yet I'd be up for coming with ya and sweet talking them into doing what we want, its the salesman in me see, I like the thrill of securing the deal!


 
Well we can ask but i got no idea what equipment they have or how this DJing lark works. Would it be CDs or vinyl or MP3?

Plus you got the risk of getting very drunk and accidentally leaving your favourite limited edition Timmy Mallet track behind and it getting nicked.

No i ain't done it yet. I'm hoping to get to the Millers around 7:00pm tomorrow to have a chat with them briefly.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

they had some stuff there but i didn't have a look, presume it was just cd player. i can do it, know how it works and have most of the equipment. also had a joke with the landlord about doing a night in the future at the last meet


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

*Firstly...*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

*secondly...*

It would be good to make a night of it with music and not have the worry of having to shoot off so early.

As much as I love motown, i'm not overly keen to listen to it _all_ night!

An eclectic ensemble would be most welcome and I think the most fair. I hope you guys are able to sort this coz it sounds brilliant...surely they wouldn't turn down the opportunity of extra cash from extra punters all night?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 1, 2008)

Ageeeeeerrrrrreeeeed!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2008)

Secondddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddded


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 1, 2008)

Thirdedededededed  Oh I probably can't third things after agreeing in the furst place


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright already. I'll ask em today.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Alright already


Heh they have that printed on the station coffee shop napkins  Enough already with the too many napkins

Sorry - just one of my random bizarre and totally unrelated to anything thoughts  

By the way, Morning Marius - how you doing today ?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Heh they have that printed on the station coffee shop napkins  Enough already with the too many napkins
> 
> Sorry - just one of my random bizarre and totally unrelated to anything thoughts
> 
> By the way, Morning Marius - how you doing today ?


 
Feeling especially welsh heddiw! Dioch for asking.

Sut dych chi heddiw?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Feeling especially welsh heddiw! Dioch for asking.
> 
> Sut dych chi heddiw?


Yeh - bugger I should have wished a great St Davids Day to all you & yours, folks ! Sorry I apologies, I didn't do that. So I will now: Have a great day!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2008)

*'n ddedwydd St Dafydd s ddiwrnod 'm ceraint!

How do u guys wake up so early on a Saturday...... 


*hopefully, that reads 'Happy St David's day my friends'


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2008)

softybabe said:


> *'n ddedwydd St Dafydd s ddiwrnod 'm ceraint!
> 
> How do u guys wake up so early on a Saturday......
> 
> ...



nope love! looks like i'll have to give you more lessons!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2008)

ddraig said:


> nope love! looks like i'll have to give you more lessons!



yes pls when can i start?  

Will there be exams?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2008)

Okay an update.

Had a nice chat with the landlord at venue [to be confirmed].

I'll need to speak to his good lady to confirm arrangements and final negotiated prices but atm its £20 per person.

They have the following rooms (which may or may not be booked yet by others):

Room 1 - A twin
Room 2 - A Single
Room 3 - Contains 3 single beds
Room 4 - A double
Room 5 - Contains 3 single beds
Room 7 - A double and a single
Room 8 - Contains 3 single beds
Room 9 - Contains 4 single beds
Or if we were all really cosy like you can combine room 8 + 9 into one big room sleeping 7

I have his mobile so if those who do want to stay over can PM me stating:

a) I want to stay
b) £20 is fine (i will try and knock them down on this)
c) How many nights (i think someone said they may stay more than one)
d) If they mind sharing with other urbs or not 

The most obvious thing that that stands out is that there is only one single. Don't panic too much if you really don't want to share. I can negoiate. There might be a single occupancy fee or there might not. I need to speak to the woman in charge to work these things out and i need our numbers and requirements first.

------------------------------------------------

Now to the music.

He is happy for us to do a bring your own tunes night.

The system they have does CD mixing and is also a computer so i assume we can do MP3s etc. Should be able to set up our own folder and away we go i think / hope.

Its fairly complicated he said. He's still trying to work it out.
Lots of tracks on their already if we want to use any of the music he already has.

I think we'll need to try and remember the other customers in there though when it comes to picking tracks. Lots of hardcore trance etc. might not go down too well.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice work Marius.

If you dont mind maybe you could coordinate this, but I am more than willing to help out, plus we may need to enlist Ddraig for the puter stuff. maybe we could come uo with a format we are all happy with for tunes, dj stuff.

Mybe best thing would be for everyone to have their stuff on mp3 and we can stick it all on one ipod, plug in and away to go!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2008)

Nah i think we need to burn to disk kinda thing then upload it to the PC that way.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Nah i think we need to burn to disk kinda thing then upload it to the PC that way.



Have they got an FM radio as part of the set up? We could use one of those plug in transmitter thingies are transmit from ipod to radio!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

WTF are you both banging on about lol 

Let me know what format you want my tunes  by that I mean mp3 whatever on disk or pod etc

Also,

a big 
THANKYOU MARIUS!

for sorting stuff, well done mate mucho appreciated 

bombscare is out shooting things so will ask what he intends to do...sleeping wise ( how many nights ) etc etc and get back to you as soon as.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

Thankyou marius ya diamond!! 

I wanna stay! Well....if others do too. Don't want to stay somewhere on mah own 

*gets excited again*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd like to stay over for sure & it was me who wanted to stop the Sunday night as well  

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnin thread


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> I'd like to stay over for sure & it was me who wanted to stop the Sunday night as well
> 
> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnin thread



You have to PM me what you want if you read my post properly.  

I'll have an easy record then without having to trawl though a massive thread. 

/slightly scolding look


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2008)

oooh I was about to post on here also!

hang on...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2008)

jimjams


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

I LOVE jimjams 

Make sure you bring some for the meet sleepover Fizz!


----------



## xenon (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah this sounds good. Wouldn't mind staying over as well actually. 20 quid, share is fine. I only snore a little. 

Nice one Marius.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Send in PM damn you all !!!!!!!!!!!!! Can no one follow instructions


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

*strokes Marius' arm to calm him* 
Bloody hell mun 

Eermm btw...are these rooms with en suite? I ain't sharin a bathroom with loads of others


----------



## xenon (Mar 3, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

At £20 a head. Nope.

The shared bathrooms are very clean and nice though.

I know cause i used to sneak up and use them insead of the fugly toilets downstairs, that is until the cleaner told me off for sneaking up there before the last meet. She was all like  "residents only ". Fuming she was. Anyone would think I'd stolen her purse or something!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmmm...ok...

Will let you know if I'll stay soon then  

YES YES IN PM!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry Strumpet I can only accept your first answer. You said yes and thats it now.

The landlord will come break my knees with a rubber mallet if you don't honour your reservation.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

You've reserved them already!?? Sod off


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually thinking about it I don't know for certain if there are no ensuite or not. I just assumed given the size of the place.

Just tried to phone landlord twice to ask but got answerphone both times. I'll confirm whether there are any or not after i get through to em.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You've reserved them already!?? Sod off


 
Yeah I booked you into the double bedroom with me straight away as you didn't specify that you didn't want to share.

I wasn't going to mention it until closing time on the night when it was too late for you to find an alternative.  

Some might call it an absuive of power and others like me would call it creative use of inititive.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Send in PM damn you all !!!!!!!!!!!!! Can no one follow instructions


Well, I'm heartened to see I'm not the only one  
Sor-ree  PM on the way


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius. Nice work on the Strumpet front.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

1927 said:


> Marius. Nice work on the Strumpet front.


 
You wont be saying that when you see that I've put softy and fizzer together and you and Bombscare are sharing a single.

p.s. Vote on the poll you!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Y I've put softy and fizzer together



I love Fizz ...but i love ddraig more and would rather sleep with him  plus it doesnt cost me anything to sleep at his flat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Where am i going marius???


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

RIGHT IM NOT SUBTLE strumps!!!

Whos comin???

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=229463&page=15


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> RIGHT IM NOT SUBTLE strumps!!!
> 
> Whos comin???
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=229463&page=15


Should be a good trip me thinks & hopes


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Lmao Betty 

Tis gonna be an adventure n no mistake!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Should be a good trip me thinks & hopes



If ddraig dont go lightbulb is not comin


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Whos comin???


 
Its just the way i'm sitting, honest!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lmao Betty
> 
> Tis gonna be an adventure n no mistake!!



Do you reckon theyd lend us a window for a bit/???


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Where am i going marius???


 
I'm sure that we can find a laundry basket for you


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its just the way i'm sitting, honest!



Where am i sleeping in the millers and who with and oooops wrong thread are you comin to dam????


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm sure that we can find a laundry basket for you



you wont find one ever  ever like mine


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> If ddraig dont go lightbulb is not comin






Sweaty Betty said:


> Do you reckon theyd lend us a window for a bit/???



A bit of what!?!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Where am i sleeping in the millers and who with and oooops wrong thread are you comin to dam????


 
Um we'll decide that via spin the bottle on the night.

Dam.... Well I want to but the flight is too expensive atm. I'm keeping an eye on prices and if they drop significantly I may find it too hard to resist.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> A bit of what!?!



I know how to work a feather boa goddamitt and im sure your a bit handy with a yo-yo....


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Do you reckon theyd lend us a window for a bit/???


 
LAMAO. Took me a while but i just got that. lol.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Um we'll decide that via spin the bottle on the night.
> 
> Dam.... Well I want to but the flight is too expensive atm. I'm keeping an eye on prices and if they drop significantly I may find it too hard to resist.



Spin the bottle my asssss

anyways how much ya been quoted so far??


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

£20 a head


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Roooooooxxxxxxanne, you don't have to put on a red light!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> £20 a head



£40 to fly to dam????


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> £40 to fly to dam????


 

Oh Dam, thought you meant Millers. 
Er £132 return.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh Dam, thought you meant Millers.
> Er £132 return.



from cardiff???


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Bloody board wibble.....dp


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 3, 2008)

Easyjet still round £40 each way I think
Mind you that's from London


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I know how to work a feather boa goddamitt and im sure your a bit handy with a yo-yo....



*spits coffee on keyboard* 

Christ sake...what with this and apparently sleeping with Marius @ next welsh meet I'll get a rep. in a minute!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah.

E2A: Er that was at Betty not Strumps lol.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> £40 to fly to dam????



Wrong thread luvver! Get on other one mun


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yeah.



I got a flight on the 18th with KLM for 102 squid


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wrong thread luvver! Get on other one mun



A few more posts and my plan is done....


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

I could in theory do 2 nights for £76 from luton but add £45 of petrol and severn bridge toll and its hardly worth treking to London.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I got a flight on the 18th with KLM for 102 squid


 
Er i take it you didn't see the BMIbaby give away then. At one stage all they were charging was £32 taxes for a return. i caught the site too late to get flights on the dates required though.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 3, 2008)

Marius said:


> I could in theory do 2 nights for £76 from luton but add £45 of petrol and severn bridge toll and its hardly worth treking to London.


Is that will EasyJet Marius ? They are showing the red eye out for £38 and return for around £48 from Gatwick


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Is that will EasyJet Marius ?


 
Yeah.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2008)

The really silly thing is that if i leave wednesday and stay 5 nights I can do it for £50 and save myself £80 (enough for two nights hotel?)

But by the time you guys arrived on Friday I'd have been so lonely on my own i'd have blown all my cash on drugs and hookers and would have to stay in my room till my flight home was due.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

LMAO  

Stupid that is innit....dumb Dam.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

dam...nice cakes........yummy


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

MMmmmm CAKES for softy!.....in Dam!....*gets idea*

*lays crumbs at softys door n trails it all way to Dam*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> If ddraig dont go lightbulb is not comin



ddraig aint got a valid passport  been cajoling him for ages to get one


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> MMmmmm CAKES for softy!.....in Dam!....*gets idea*
> 
> *lays crumbs at softys door n trails it all way to Dam*



*follows trail until the huge scary flying things without wings scares me off


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

He has time to get one aaaaaaaaaaaaaand we can get you sedated for the journey there?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Would loooooooooooooove to come along ...but
1. I'm low on teen sitters
2. I now earn half my last year's salary so veeeeeeeeeeery broke
3.....i'm scared of a repeat of the last time i was there.......cakes, give me cakes


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol.....


----------



## softybabe (Mar 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> ....



me too...

off to beddy byes...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ddraig aint got a valid passport  been cajoling him for ages to get one



We need a passport to stay at the Millers?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

Marius...you have PM...again lol


Right, we is deffo staying for the Sat night. 

Posted  on here also in the hope this encourages others to do same...or not! (stay over I mean not post)

MHUUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


I rekon we do a BIGBRO stylee and those that are staying run around and baggsy the rooms/beds available on the night...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Morning to this thread too 
*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, snoooooooooooooooooooooooore* it's early gah! But mornin' anyway


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Morning to this thread too
> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, snoooooooooooooooooooooooore* it's early gah! But mornin' anyway



I've been up for ages...went to bed wiv pounding head and it's still looming pah! 

That coupled with trying to read spiderman and power rangers comics in spanish before i head off to work is not helping my aching bonce at all.

(don't ask)

But mornnnniiiinnnng SC


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Ouch at long lasting head-aches... hope it improves fb
And blimey, early start today   as well


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Ouch at long lasting head-aches... hope it improves fb



It's a big 'HOPE', Am about to embark on a bookshop visit with 32 challenging excited 10 year olds. Somehow I think the headache is here for the duration! 

Hey but thanks anyway


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

MOooooooooooornin!

Yayyy@you staying over too Fizz!! *bounces*
I might put up with the lack of en suite then 
Will be ermm,....interesting lol.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorning Strumps!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooornin SC!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooo, speaking on two threads simultaneously   How's ya today ? Me zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Wooaahhh de ja vue 
See other thread 

So who is staying over so far then...?

Me 
Marius
SC
Fizz n Bombscare

?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wooaahhh de ja vue
> See other thread
> 
> So who is staying over so far then...?
> ...


Looks like it... maybe Xenon as well ? Not sure


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wooaahhh de ja vue
> See other thread
> 
> So who is staying over so far then...?
> ...


 
And Xenon.

So 6 of us so far. I'll see about sorting out us 6. Any late comers will have to sort themselves out.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> <snip>helpfull long post, ta for sorting marius</snip>
> I think we'll need to try and remember the other customers in there though when it comes to picking tracks. Lots of hardcore trance etc. might not go down too well.



i would tend to agree but when i spoke to him about it when we were there and said i'd wanted to do a night in the past but was worried that the music would be too much for the pub and the other customers he was laughing and joking about it and said he'd pay me to play! 

sure it's not your own preferences coming thru uncle M? 

if there was to be any <horror> 'dance' music</horror> it won't be relentless, and there certainly won't be any (spit) trance.

it has to be either a free for all bring and play/prod style democratically sorted out before hand, a rough agreed group of genres or i can forsee probs on the night. (been there done that)


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay I'm putting my delegation hat on. 

Who wants to be in charge of the music? Gathering it together and allocating slots n what not. 

Ddraig you seem to know what you are talking about. Want the job? 

Not my preferences coming through but I was concious when I was in there of 6 or so old sad fuckers dancing around to some right old sad bastard music and thought to myself hmm they ain't going to like us setting up a rave. But if the landlord don't care then fuck em.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

If we explain to the 'regulars' that it's a one off spesh and not likely to happen tooooo often I can't see the prob.

I'm not sure how the cd djing thingy works...i'm a viynal (vyinal, vynil, viynel) CANT EVER spell that feking word! gal myself.

Would it be poss to load a few disks or I pods whatever and put it on random. 

That way it'll be like a 'lucky' dip musical chairs type thing, one minute metallica, next...Britney Spears!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Rave...?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

it's VINYL mate 

i'm a vinyl kinda guy as well, but it's whatever works best and the consensus imo. as i said, i got the equipment. was it a cd mixer they had marius? or just 1 cd player hooked up?
ta


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> Okay I'm putting my delegation hat on.
> 
> Who wants to be in charge of the music? Gathering it together and allocating slots n what not.
> 
> ...



i know what you mean and that's what was putting me off doing my night there ages ago. i always liked that back room but concious of the possibility of noise pollution into the next bar and miffin the bar staff off n all.
but yeah the new management makes it a different story now and we outnumbered the rest of the pub a fair bit last time  i think they liked us 

i can, will and am happy to do it, see what everyone else thinks and see what they already have in the pub...

e2a - motown ain't sad fucker music! i would prob chuck a bit of that in anyway


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

A rave....


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

CD mixer i believe he said.

No idea if its poss to chuck on random.

Although random is good i kind of liked the idea of people having a 5 song segment each. 
See who does the best "set" with show of hands and a mystery prize for the winner and a wooden spoon for the loser.
Then popping it on random when we run out of vollunteers.

Or am I just making this too complicated.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

ddraig said:


> i know what you mean and that's what was putting me off doing my night there ages ago. i always liked that back room but concious of the possibility of noise pollution into the next bar and miffin the bar staff off n all.
> but yeah the new management makes it a different story now and we outnumbered the rest of the pub a fair bit last time  i think they liked us
> 
> i can, will and am happy to do it, see what everyone else thinks and see what they already have in the pub...
> ...


 
Its wasn't motown when i was in there last. I can't recall exactly as I've blocked out the horror of it.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Motown


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

I think we will have to show at least some discretion mind.

I'm awfully tempted to put on my mix:

Your mother's got a penis - GLC
and 
Sorry about your penis - Smash Mouth

But I got a feeling "Oi get that off and yer baaarrrred!" would soon follow.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh I dunno....that landlady seemed up for a right laugh etc. and open to all kinds the night we were there


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> I think we will have to show at least some discretion mind.
> 
> I'm awfully tempted to put on my mix:
> 
> ...



Funnily enough i was thinking what I could abnd couldnt play from my iPod. ya mothers got a Penis was one I thought would be good to play, but I cant imagine Vy and Ethel approving too much as they sit in the corner supping their sweet sherry and half a stout!

I like the idea that we all get five tracks, on  atheme would be good, maybe we could all pick five songs on the same theme and see what happens!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

bombscare and I are right down with the GLC!!!!

I want 'shopmobilty...shop shop mobilty' 

You have to play GLC now!!! 

CLARTS!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 5, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> We need a passport to stay at the Millers?



Yup!  U need a valid Welsh person approved passport to come into Wales


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Yup!  U need a valid Welsh person approved passport to come into Wales


Ooo! Who approved mine last time ? I must have sneaked in under the radar so to speak 
Will somebody approve me for the next one p-p-p-uhlease ?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Yup!  U need a valid Welsh person approved passport to come into Wales



You need a Tourist Wales Passport or TWP as they are known for short. All  English are Twp certified automatically and need not apply. If you dont believe me just walk up to any welshman and ask them if you are twp and they will tell you that you are twp.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> You need a Tourist Wales Passport or TWP as they are known for short. All  English are Twp certified automatically and need not apply. If you dont believe me just walk up to any welshman and ask them if you are twp and they will tell you that you are twp.


*googles twp*
LOL


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> You need a Tourist Wales Passport or TWP as they are known for short. All  English are Twp certified automatically and need not apply. If you dont believe me just walk up to any welshman and ask them if you are twp and they will tell you that you are twp.




*sniggers*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers*


*sniggers at sniggererererer*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> You need a Tourist Wales Passport or TWP as they are known for short. All  English are Twp certified automatically and need not apply. If you dont believe me just walk up to any welshman and ask them if you are twp and they will tell you that you are twp.



 LOL 10 out of 10 mate! quality


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wrong thread luvver! Get on other one mun





Sweaty Betty said:


> If ddraig dont go lightbulb is not comin





Sweaty Betty said:


> Where am i sleeping in the millers and who with and oooops wrong thread are you comin to dam????



sweaty B!  you are a thread looping nutter clart!!  spun me right out nowz...
can't make it to da dam this time sorry, softy is correct, i am slack!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll be using it in future 

Issuing all my Englsh friends TWP papers.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2008)

just a quickie in word then screenshot, would've had a better go if i had photoshop on this lappy, with much credit going to 1927


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


>



yeah


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2008)

So come on, what's happening on the music front?

I got a few things I wanna play, but more on vinyl, does anyone have a usb deck I can convert them on?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> So come on, what's happening on the music front?
> 
> I got a few things I wanna play, but more on vinyl, does anyone have a usb deck I can convert them on?



goodness!  May 3rd is a long time away...plenty of time for planning...i have 2 essays b4 the meet and i'm not ready darn it!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

Boys eh softy  



Heh...


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Boys eh softy
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...



innit though!  always wanting to play with their toys ...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

Happy to share though when girls want to play with our toys too.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh !


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> So come on, what's happening on the music front?
> 
> I got a few things I wanna play, but more on vinyl, does anyone have a usb deck I can convert them on?


I have no MP3 player here, I iz a musical technology luddite .... LPs yes, CDs yes, but an MP3 player, well only the computer...

A G-r-a-m-o-p-h-o-n-e player ahhhhhhhh now I remember that and Music Centres ROFL  
*reminisces*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

Right the rooms are sorted for:

Strumpet
Bombscare n Fizzer (double)
Me
Xenon
Southcoaster (2 nights)

It would normally be £140 for that little lot but we got it for £120. Thats £17.15 each but £34.30 for Southcoaster. Bargain i think!
Chuck me the money on the night. She trusts me and hasn't asked for a deposit.
That doesn't mean you don't lose anything by not turning up as the rest of us will no doubt get stung for it if you don't and will hunt you and kill you in the face.

So if you know you can't make it please let me know ASAP and I can let them know and see if we can come to an arrangement. Ta very much.

She is also very cool with us doing the disco and doesn't care what we play so long as people are up dancing.
Gives her a night off she said.

So thats all sorted.

If anyone else decides they are coming and wants to stay I'm happy to give you the number of the place and you can sort it out amongst yourselves. But word of warning there are no single rooms left so you'll have to share with someone.

EDA: p.s. Cue the excited bouncing


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> I have no MP3 player here, I iz a musical technology luddite .... LPs yes, CDs yes, but an MP3 player, well only the computer...
> 
> A G-r-a-m-o-p-h-o-n-e player ahhhhhhhh now I remember that and Music Centres ROFL
> *reminisces*


 
Bring CD's with ya then. 

Just basically everyone bring your music with you on the night and we'll sort it out there on the night. The confusion will add to the fun.

CDs and digital media only.

If you got vinyl you'll have to convert it somehow before the night.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for sorting that little lot out Marius... very much appreciated


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Thanks for sorting that little lot out Marius... very much appreciated


 
No worries. Glad to be of service.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

OOhhhhhhh!! 

Marius you're a gem *hugssssssss* TY 
£17!?!?!?!!  Mahooossive bargain! 



*BOUNCES*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 6, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> A G-r-a-m-o-p-h-o-n-e player ahhhhhhhh now I remember that and Music Centres ROFL





Marius said:


> Bring CD's with ya then.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> So come on, what's happening on the music front?
> 
> I got a few things I wanna play, but more on vinyl, does anyone have a usb deck I can convert them on?





SouthCoaster said:


> I have no MP3 player here, I iz a musical technology luddite .... LPs yes, CDs yes, but an MP3 player, well only the computer...
> 
> A G-r-a-m-o-p-h-o-n-e player ahhhhhhhh now I remember that and Music Centres ROFL
> *reminisces*





Marius said:


> Bring CD's with ya then.
> 
> Just basically everyone bring your music with you on the night and we'll sort it out there on the night. The confusion will add to the fun.
> 
> ...



fear not! i have a modern gramaphone  2 fangled jobbies in fact

if i brought all my music we'd be there for weeks! so maybe a suggestion of 10 each with the probability of half of em been played depending on how many turn up etc? just guessing at the mo


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2008)

ai nice one with the rooms marius


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

I've done a bit o advertising on General. Get over there and entice people along please 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=242971


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Bring CD's with ya then.
> 
> Just basically everyone bring your music with you on the night and we'll sort it out there on the night. The confusion will add to the fun.
> 
> ...



*mentally looks for her Femi Kuti LP from ddraig...MJB album from Softyyoungman*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh and gratefull if Softy, bombscare, sweaty betty and xenon could vote on the poll to show they are coming.

To outsiders it looks like a sad bastard party of only 4 people attending and that its not worth turning up for... when we know that last time there was 15-17 of us at different stages of the night having a right old laugh.

1927 you awkward SOB, you would vote *no* even though you are coming just to mess my stats up. i got to redraw my graph now


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> CDs and digital media only.
> 
> If you got vinyl you'll have to convert it somehow before the night.



 how very dare u! 

* mentally stops looking for LP*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

softybabe said:


> how very dare u!
> 
> * mentally stops looking for LP*


 
Not my fault the pub doesn't have a turntable, just CD mixers. 
Its not exactly Ministry of Sound after all. But bring your glowsticks anyways.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyways I need to stop all this meet stuff and organise myself for my weekend trip up north to watch the Mighty Cardiff play Middlesborough.

Spending 1 night in Nottingham and 2 in Newcastle and i haven't begun to pack my bags yet!!!

Got to get up early tomorrow as I'm leaving straight from work and have a early morning meeting (i fucking hate them).


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh and gratefull if Softy, bombscare, sweaty betty and xenon could vote on the poll to show they are coming.



why r u picking on us!!! ddraig hasnt voted 

i havent booked my ticket cos i'm still hoping for a teen sitter or the teen comes


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Not my fault the pub doesn't have a turntable, just CD mixers.
> Its not exactly Ministry of Sound after all. But bring your glowsticks anyways.



*mentally starts looking for glowsticks*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

Right 'Differs.....think of somewhere yummy for breakfast?!  Hope you'll come join us? 

(or does the pub do breakfast?)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Right 'Differs.....think of somewhere yummy for breakfast?!  Hope you'll come join us?
> 
> (or does the pub do breakfast?)



loadsa caffs in canton


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Right 'Differs.....think of somewhere yummy for breakfast?!  Hope you'll come join us?
> 
> (or does the pub do breakfast?)



sorry i dont do breakfast love...only brunch...hence only ddraig turning up to meet ya b4 me at the last meet


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

ddraig said:


> loadsa caffs in canton


 
Yeah but the best cafe in Cardiff is Ramones in Salisbury Road (other side of town).

If the weather is nice you can eat yer breaky in their prize winning garden out the back.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got admonished by marius!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yeah but the best cafe in Cardiff is Ramones in Salisbury Road (other side of town).
> 
> If the weather is nice you can eat yer breaky in their prize winning garden out the back.



yuk yuk yuk full of grease and cheap catering ingredients.......


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> yuk yuk yuk full of grease and cheap catering ingredients.......


 
You want to go to a non-greasy spoon?

Weirdo! 

Don't know if we got any in Cardiff. Where do you suggest then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> You want to go to a non-greasy spoon?
> 
> Weirdo!
> 
> Don't know if we got any in Cardiff. Where do you suggest then?



AJ's on city rd is a pretty good brekkie with all the trimmings but minus the rank fat....£6.00 all in for full english with 2 bacon 2 sausage, egg ,shrooms, fried tomato hash browns and toast plus any coffee and a galss of fresh juice!!!!

they do a lovely veggie option as well


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

OOooooo sounds good 
Admonished by Marius?!? Did it involve honey 

Lol softy, I don't do early breakfasts either!  Hope we don't have to get out the rooms too early. We can call it brunch then eh


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I just got admonished by marius!!!



i know  

 dont worry, we'll sneak up and stick chewing gum on his pillow


----------



## softybabe (Mar 6, 2008)

Right!  Nos da, lovely peeps


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

Nos da softy!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> AJ's on city rd is a pretty good brekkie with all the trimmings but minus the rank fat....£6.00 all in for full english with 2 bacon 2 sausage, egg ,shrooms, fried tomato hash browns and toast plus any coffee and a galss of fresh juice!!!!
> 
> they do a lovely veggie option as well



Cayo does good brekkie for £3.95 with the added bonis of alcohol. Or if ya can't wait til 12 for grub then there's the Beverley which does brekkie at brekkie time and later!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> Cayo does good brekkie for £3.95 with the added bonis of alcohol. Or if ya can't wait til 12 for grub then there's the Beverley which does brekkie at brekkie time and later!



Yes your right it is good, we had one last time they were down//


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> I've done a bit o advertising on General. Get over there and entice people along please
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=242971


As requested


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> I've done a bit o advertising on General. Get over there and entice people along please
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=242971



i didnt get a mention on the thread ...so i'm not coming anymore...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i didnt get a mention on the thread ...so i'm not coming anymore...


LOL I'm a loon from Brighton


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yes your right it is good, we had one last time they were down//


Yep - that Cayo was good n'all


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL I'm a loon from Brighton



at least you got mentioned ...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

!!!!

Will the fizzbomb mobil be ok outside the pub all night?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

xenon...wanna lift again mate?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Hope it will!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i didnt get a mention on the thread ...so i'm not coming anymore...



What you talking about Willis? 

Check again.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Sneaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaky marius


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Marius likes doing this to us doesn't he


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *waits for some filthmonger to comment on softy's dislike of "twats"*




*feels 'someone' has already done that*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> !!!!
> 
> Will the fizzbomb mobil be ok outside the pub all night?



why wont it be?  Is there restricted parking?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

softybabe said:


> *feels 'someone' has already done that*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

softybabe said:


> why wont it be?  Is there restricted parking?



I'm not sure babe...hope not!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Sneaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaky marius



sneaky but not accurate...i'm an honorary Welsh lass


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn right you are! So is Fizzah


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Damn right you are! So is Fizzah



oooh, cheeers, I've never been an honorary anything before...I'm...well, I'm honored!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Damn right you are! So is Fizzah



Thank you Strumplicious Strumpet


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh, cheeers, I've never been an honorary anything before...I'm...well, I'm honored!



*goes off to make teeeeeeeee b4 Fizz starts her acceptance speech 

* swaps tea for red wine


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to be an honorary anything please (within reason). Just not sure what! 
*suggestions on a postcard or the back of a sealed envelope to...."


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i didnt get a mention on the thread ...so i'm not coming anymore...





softybabe said:


> sneaky but not accurate...i'm an honorary Welsh lass



Well you were already included in the bunch of welsh nutters then


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Sneaky, nimble edit fingers, honey abuser AAAAAAAAAAAND on the ball 


SC goes without saying!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!


Let's start another one then  Heh!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well you were already included in the bunch of welsh nutters then



i guess   i'll let this one slide


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Let's start another one then  Heh!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!



We've got 3 3rd May threads


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

*falls over*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *falls over*


*picks Strumpet up & puts her on a chair*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey...I wonder how many we _could_ have?

hmmmmmm...did i not start one in community?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Do it 

*sniggers*


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 7, 2008)

I has voted as ordered by the fizzy


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Do it
> 
> *sniggers*



Done! 

*hides behind strumps*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm sleepy but feel cheated cos it's Friday night and i should stay up really late


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

BWuahahahaaaa @Fizzer 

*hides behind Smiley*  


Staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up softy.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 7, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Done!
> 
> *hides behind strumps*



oh no!  Not another


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I has voted as ordered by the fizzy



That wasn't do hard was it dearest?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

Night all - normal service will be resumed later this morning 
Over and out


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

Define normal


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Define normal


Waking up, switching kettle on, switching computer on and signing in to Urban before doing anything else couldn't it ? Or not  

Or wondering if fizzer started any more Cardiff threads anywhere ? 

Or possibly thinking, bugger I've overslept! I'm going to be late for work! And then thinking - It's Saturday & I don't have to  !

Or thinking, I can sit on the sofa later and watch the Rugby !

Or____________ or____________ or_____________ or___________ (Please complete as appropriate)


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

I think i've done my bit for promoting this event...however, I think that we may have to result to more drastic measures of gaining attention from others than the ususual suspects who are already commited to attending.

Hmmmmm
*thinks*

What tactics can we employ to attract attention...any suggestions?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> What tactics can we employ to attract attention...any suggestions?


Indeed you have done an admirably admirable job promoting the meet so far - in fact - have a promotion award 

The tictactics question however, *deep thought*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, soz couldn't resist...there's one more thread...

Spot the thread lol!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

OK mister!

How are you doing it?!

You've posted the same time as me now!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> OK mister!
> 
> How are you doing it?!
> 
> You've posted the same time as me now!!!


It's magic!   heh!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> OK, soz couldn't resist...there's one more thread...
> 
> Spot the thread lol!


Found it .... but now I have a whole load of subscribed threads to follow all on the same subject... How confusing is that going to be?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 8, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Found it .... but now I have a whole load of subscribed threads to follow all on the same subject... How confusing is that going to be?



subscribing is cheating!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> subscribing is cheating!!!


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh no it's not!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Gellooooooooo!

I've been very productive today...sowed some seeds, tidied the garden, cleaning, polishing, washing...

Any more 3rd May threads ...


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> OK, soz couldn't resist...there's one more thread...
> 
> Spot the thread lol!



I spoke too soon


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

softybabe said:


> I spoke too soon


LOL


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

*wonders why this thread is so quiet...goes back to tea n lemon crunch cake


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL... I just had pizza  
Please dont mention lemon crunch stuff. It reminds me of Lemon Meringues


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL... I just had pizza
> Please dont mention lemon crunch stuff. It reminds me of Lemon Meringues



lemon...crunch  too tired to cook but softyyoungman wont allow takeaways   he's in the conservatory as we speak working out


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

right!  i've been challenged to a game of table tennis...

*wonders if winner gets a takeaway


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

*drools at the thought of lemon meringue*

Good luck softy! Kick his ass


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 8, 2008)

1927 said:


> Ooooh barbie and camping at Portkerry, now there's a great idea for a summer weekend!



I dreamt it so it will be......


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Good luck softy! Kick his ass



Ta!  It was a tie  gosh, i'm sure i've burnt my lemon crunch cake calories ...maybe i should replace it


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

You SO should! And eat some for me too


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You SO should! And eat some for me too



Well...if you put it that way...


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

(((me = lemoncrunchcakeless)))


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> (((me = lemoncrunchcakeless)))



*Wonders if FGW will carry emergency packages (((Strumpet))) they're not as good as Welsh cakes, honest


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

Hehehe. I will live through you re: the crunchy orgasmic goodness k?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG I can't WAIT!!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Hehehe. I will live through you re: the crunchy orgasmic goodness k?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OMG I can't WAIT!!



calm down your lovely bouncyness...you've got dam b4 this


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm trying to! Just.can't.stop.the.bounce.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

yay! Col_Buendia is a maybe


*baby pics


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool


----------



## softybabe (Mar 8, 2008)

i've to drop softyyoungman at his uncle's to watch boxing ...was just about to settle with a glass of wine


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

Oopss went n watched iplayer....

Oh yeh boxing is on at 1am innit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got my purple latex gloves! Yay!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 10, 2008)

*Wants to ask "Are we nearly there yet?" *


(*and adds 54 I think*)


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 10, 2008)

You think!?! You think!??!?!?!!
It's important, you are the counter!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep - it's 54


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Mar 12, 2008)

why da silence...where's da counter?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2008)

54?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> 54?



I counted 52 

I'm not very good at counting cos i'm too impatient ...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep - tis 52


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 13, 2008)

And of course by a process of eliminimination fiferty onez


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee *bounce* eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 13, 2008)

LOLz  Good morning 

Or afternoon


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

Aftyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2008)

i've got another bloody cold sore! grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh noes!  

Loads of time to get rid


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> i've got another bloody cold sore! grrrrrrrrr!



r u run down?  Need to keep ur energy up for da meet


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

AND for Kabu! AND for Da.....oh you're not coming to Dam 


*waves at lovely softy lady*


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

will there be more girl on girl action


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2008)

Countdown to Next meet.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

MORE ddraig?!?! 
What I miss?!?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> MORE ddraig?!?!
> What I miss?!?



t'was at the first one sorry, did you not see the pics!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 13, 2008)

Oy    at 1927


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

ddraig said:


> t'was at the first one sorry, did you not see the pics!!



oi u!  pics 4 select viewing only...u r a stirer


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Oy    at 1927



What I do?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

*isnt select enough*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

ddraig said:


> will there be more girl on girl action



 bad bad man...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

softybabe said:


> oi u!  pics 4 select viewing only...u r a stirer



 moi? never

i ain't gonna post em love...


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *isnt select enough*



*puts Strumpet in the select box


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *waves at lovely softy lady*



*waves bac with da hand not holding da ice cream bowl


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2008)

Off Topic: Softy I never noticed before you from Bromley!! My grandparents used to live in W.Wickham so used to spend my summer hols up there as a kid.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

ddraig said:


> moi? never
> 
> i ain't gonna post em love...



ooooooooh u r so in trouble


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the email Ddraig, nice photos!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

softybabe said:


> ooooooooh u r so in trouble



bring it on!  i iz quivering


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Off Topic: Softy I never noticed before you from Bromley!! My grandparents used to live in W.Wickham so used to spend my summer hols up there as a kid.



i'm from Lagos in Nigeria actually ...only moved to Bromley about 15yrs ago


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Thanks for the email Ddraig, nice photos!



oh that's torn it! hush mun! i'm gonna get a kicking now...


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Thanks for the email Ddraig, nice photos!



hehehe u were at the first meet and didnt notice anything so pls ignore Mr ddraigos cos he will b sent to da naughty steps


----------



## 1927 (Mar 13, 2008)

ddraig said:


> oh that's torn it! hush mun! gonna get a kicking now...



Sorry mate, tell ya what I'll email them back to you, no harm done then eh!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Sorry mate, tell ya what I'll email them back to you, no harm done then eh!



 phew! nice move


----------



## softybabe (Mar 13, 2008)

ddraig said:


> bring it on!  i iz quivering



hehehe


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> What I do?


I was oy'ing at the autocounting linky  

LOL... How's ya?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 13, 2008)

softybabe said:


> *puts Strumpet in the select box



  

*gets excited*



softybabe said:


> *waves bac with da hand not holding da ice cream bowl



*nicks a spoonful of icecream n makes yummy noises*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning thread ! 
Can I just say: "Are we nearly there yet?"


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

NOT YET BUT I WISH WE WERE!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> NOT YET BUT I WISH WE WERE!!


Okay then - I'll just talk in biggish letters again - but only this time until I change my mind


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

*puts sunglasses on to read last post*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

softybabe said:


> r u run down?  Need to keep ur energy up for da meet



I'll be bloody knackered by the time the meet comes...I've got Easter weekend shinanegans,Klub Kabu, Spain and Bros 50th birthday bash to get through first!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

You're going to Bros' bday bash!?!?  
Woah....


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL...yeah Luke and Matt are old mates from way back when.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)

When you see them give them my luff n pass on a message?!
"When will I, will I be faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamous>?"


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't answer...I can't answer that.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening thread 
Almost another number off !


----------



## softybabe (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 15, 2008)

Morning softybabe, how's things today ? All ok with you ?

(And now it _**_ another number off)


----------



## softybabe (Mar 15, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Morning softybabe, how's things today ? All ok with you ?
> 
> (And now it _**_ another number off)



Afternoon SC!  I'm cool - just got back from boxing gear shopping  (mum's taxi service)

How r u?  yay for another no off!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

I love no offfs! 
They rock


----------



## softybabe (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I love no offfs!
> They rock



 wot babes?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I love no offfs!
> They rock



oh i c ...doh...i'm a bit slow ...been reading all bloody day


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

Youre lovely softy!!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 16, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Youre lovely softy!!



so r u!...i'll have some of whatever u're having...i dont feel so chirpy ...going bed

Nos da sweetie


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)

LOtsa vokda and the GRAND SLAM babbbbbbbbyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Nos da cariad!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 16, 2008)

48


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Mar 16, 2008)

hehehe!  

I still have no teen sitter nor have i booked my tickets


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.............

*Breathes in*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 18, 2008)

Heh!

46


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 18, 2008)

softybabe said:


> hehehe!
> 
> I still have no teen sitter nor have i booked my tickets



sort it!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> sort it!



ay aye 'tain!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you monitor this thread for the slightest activity fizzer ?    (I admit I do)


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2008)

*wiggled little finger in the slightest activity possible*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> *wiggled little finger in the slightest activity possible*


LOL. See


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 19, 2008)

Did I feel some slight activity in here?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 19, 2008)

*felt slight


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 20, 2008)

It was so slight I didn't notice .... but however....

*sneaks in to whisper: 44*


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2008)

Are we there yet?

Have we had any ideas what time we are starting?

Do peeps want an afternoon meet?
Picnic?
Pub n food.
Ten pin bowling
Something else?

It be nice if we could firm something up so that we can get our event on the Urban calender.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Marius
I have no idea - but I will be arriving about half one 'ish as before (and will just want to drop me bag off at the whatsit) After that, I'm happy to do what-ever anyone else wants to do


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 22, 2008)

Marius said:


> Are we there yet?


No 




Marius said:


> Do peeps want an afternoon meet?


Yes!


Marius said:


> Picnic?


Yes!


Marius said:


> Pub n food.


MMmmm yes!


Marius said:


> Ten pin bowling


OOooooo ok!


Marius said:


> Something else?


Ok!!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for so clearly indicating a preference. 

Millers landlord says hi btw. 

They had the karaoke screen on tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 22, 2008)

I made it very clear MisterM...i want it ALL!   

*waves at Millers landlord*

That would've been good times


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I made it very clear MisterM...i want it ALL!



I love it when girls say that to me


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 23, 2008)

41


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 23, 2008)

YAY!!!


Lol M


----------



## softybabe (Mar 23, 2008)

wotsup homies!  R we der yet?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 23, 2008)

softybabe said:


> wotsup homies!  R we der yet?


Not quite, though there are 41 (as of now) remaining opportunities to ask that very question


----------



## softybabe (Mar 23, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Not quite, though there are 41 (as of now) remaining opportunities to ask that very question



hehehe!

I've just had a wuvvly w/end in Cardiff...this meet's too far away


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 23, 2008)

It SO is! *stamps foot*


----------



## softybabe (Mar 23, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> It SO is! *stamps foot*



innit


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 25, 2008)

Thinks that even 39 is too long to wait  *Says heh*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 25, 2008)

softybabe said:


> hehehe!
> 
> I've just had a wuvvly w/end in Cardiff.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2008)

How many now?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> How many now?


37 

I was thinking of posting summat to this effect on those other threads at the weekend  just to give 'em a bit of a bump as it were


----------



## softybabe (Mar 27, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


>


----------



## softybabe (Mar 27, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> 37
> 
> I was thinking of posting summat to this effect on those other threads at the weekend just to give 'em a bit of a bump as it were



Crikey! 

Travel still not booked, alas no teen sitter to be found 

37 days ... plenty of time innit


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes plenty of time! You can do it softness!


----------



## softybabe (Mar 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yes plenty of time! You can do it softness!



ta ye bouncy one 

'tis just that my siblings are useless


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

Me and Eme are in (but only if it's a night thing).
Where is the meet?!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2008)

editor said:


> Me and Eme are in (but only if it's a night thing).
> Where is the meet?!


 
Its two things. A afternoon thing and a night thing.

Choose one or the other or both. Tis up to you.

The night thing starts at 18:00 onwards. Hope to see you there.

The night meet will be in The Millers.
Also worth noting that we will be running the Disco. So bring ya tunes.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

Can someone PM me the details of what's going on and where?!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm rubbish at such things but guys how many do you think the backroom in the Millers (room with the disco) can hold?

40?


----------



## softybabe (Mar 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> I'm rubbish at such things but guys how many do you think the backroom in the Millers (room with the disco) can hold?
> 
> 40?



y?  u expecting a niteclub load of peeps


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> y?  u expecting a niteclub load of peeps


There's an option bung mulled to 'upgrade' the night


----------



## 1927 (Mar 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> y?  u expecting a niteclub load of peeps




Easily, I would think that it could hold far more. The pool table could always be pushed back against the wall and that would free up a lot of space. Not far off 80 I would think.

As an aside think this sums up what we know about the place!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 28, 2008)

1927 said:


> Easily, I would think that it could hold far more. The pool table could always be pushed back against the wall and that would free up a lot of space. Not far off 80 I would think.
> 
> As an aside think this sums up what we know about the place!


 
Only whoever ran the place at the time are no longer there. 

But the new couple are a lovely sort too. So no worries.

Oh yeah the pool table will undoubtbly be pushed out of the way if needed.


----------



## softybabe (Mar 28, 2008)

where's our countdown guy?  SC!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 28, 2008)

I was counting on the Dam thread but it's 36 now


----------



## softybabe (Mar 28, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> I was counting on the Dam thread but it's 36 now



yay!

*waits for Strumpy's mad bounces*


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>


LOL


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 30, 2008)

And I wonder


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 30, 2008)

Should I say?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes- maybe I should


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 30, 2008)

So I will


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 30, 2008)

_Thirty four !!  _


----------



## softybabe (Mar 30, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> _Thirty four !!  _



yay!  

... i iz got a teen sitter as well...double yay n


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Yay and thrice yay!!

Off to Espana on Friday and then it's looking forward to the diff pyjama party!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2008)

EDITOR...

Some of us have booked rooms at the pub to stay over...I think there are a few left eh Marius?

The last couple of meets there have been great and the owners/landlords are very friendly. 

I'm still confused about the music, are we brining CD's or MP3 thingies...I need to know so I can sort it in time.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm still confused about the music, are we brining CD's or MP3 thingies...I need to know so I can sort it in time.


 
Bring em.

Until we know for certain that we are going to upgrade the night to an Offline its safe to assume that we'll be doing the 5 songs each thingy.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Bring em.
> 
> Until we know for certain that we are going to upgrade the night to an Offline its safe to assume that we'll be doing the 5 songs each thingy.



what on CD or mp3?


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2008)

Is our counting person on holiday


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 5, 2008)

Nope - I was waiting for an opportunity to say 28 days today !!  

Hi Softy - all well with you ?


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Nope - I was waiting for an opportunity to say 28 days today !!
> 
> Hi Softy - all well with you ?



Yippeee!

I'm well SC, how r ya?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2008)

To be fair we have had something else on our minds this week down in Kardiff!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 5, 2008)

Never mind - 28 28 28 Heh


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2008)

What's more important than the next meet 1927!  pfft


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> To be fair we have had something else on our minds this week down in Kardiff!


  go Cardiff!



SouthCoaster said:


> Never mind - 28 28 28 Heh



Yippee do!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> What's more important than the next meet 1927!  pfft



Well you are a jack so you wouldnt understand!!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd understand if I was interested in it dear 

Anyway Welsh Meet is more excitin!!!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I'd understand if I was interested in it dear
> 
> Anyway Welsh Meet is more excitin!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 9, 2008)

Just so you know: 24


----------



## softybabe (Apr 9, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Just so you know: 24



Ta!  U r so kind


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

Which reminds me Editor...

Offline or no offline?

I'll need to know by Saturday as thats when i'll be popping into the venue next and the last time before the meet.
Although we might be able to send Ddraig or 1927 at a later date if we have to.

Oh and if you didn't know the footy is on the day after the meet. 
Sunday, 04 May 2008
The Coca-Cola Football League Championship
Cardiff v Barnsley, 14:00

I'd forgotten that was on. Last game of the season with a hang over should be fun.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

*"Oh...Whats occurrring?"*


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *"Oh...Whas occurrring?"*



Corrected that for you!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2008)

1927 said:


> Corrected that for you!



Thanks!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *"Oh...Whats occurrring?"*


Well, in 21 days the 'Diff meet will be


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2008)

20?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2008)

Omg 20!!!!!?!?!!?!!!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 13, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> 20?





Strumpet said:


> Omg 20!!!!!?!?!!?!!!


Yes
Indeed
Twenty


----------



## softybabe (Apr 13, 2008)

20 u say? I have a goodish news for yo lot... u need to wait n remind me to tell ya


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2008)

OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo tell!!?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2008)

softybabe said:


> 20 u say? I have a goodish news for yo lot... u need to wait n remind me to tell ya


 
No waiting tell us, tell us, tell us! Do we all need to buy hats?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2008)

If that;s the case...we all HAVE to go do it together


----------



## softybabe (Apr 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo tell!!?





Marius said:


> No waiting tell us, tell us, tell us! Do we all need to buy hats?



It's not that interesting sowi 

u'll have to wait  nananana

'tis similar news to that shared at the first meet


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2008)

Marius said:


> No waiting tell us, tell us, tell us! Do we all need to buy hats?









I've made mine!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2008)

softybabe said:


> 'tis similar news to that shared at the first meet



You weren't at the first meet, it was just me,S14n,Zog and MethLab.

Or were you referring to tyhe first meet of the modern era, otherwise known as the Millers series of meets?


----------



## softybabe (Apr 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> I've made mine!



hehehe!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 13, 2008)

1927 said:


> Or were you referring to tyhe first meet of the modern era, otherwise known as the Millers series of meets?



dat 'un!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

EH?

I wont lie to you...I'm confused innit. 
what news?

"Oh...whas occurrring?"


----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> EH?
> 
> I wont lie to you...I'm confused innit.
> what news?
> ...



No news until 3rd May...i confuzzed by 1927...Nov meet was the official 1st meet


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

softybabe said:


> It's not that interesting sowi
> 
> u'll have to wait  nananana
> 
> 'tis similar news to that shared at the first meet



I was hoping it was a softyddraig sprog, but i guess a new job is just as bloody cool


Am i right????


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

A BABY!!!!  
Let it be a BABY!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> A BABY!!!!
> Let it be a BABY!!



Are you staying at the millers//??


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

I SO am! 

Can't wait to see you and the others Betty!! *bounce*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I SO am!
> 
> Can't wait to see you and the others Betty!! *bounce*



Yes me and lightbulb are looking forward to it mate

cant wait to give ya a big hug


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

Ditto! 
And dance! And drink n laugh! And yes hugs, lotsa HUGS!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

Lightbulb is banned because... ah i can't keep a straight face, of course he isn't.

Does anyone fancy the farmer's market the next day, those who are staying over. After breaky of course.
Seeing as I might as well hang around Cardiff Sunday morning as I have a match to go to at 2:00.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Lightbulb is banned because... ah i can't keep a straight face, of course he isn't.
> 
> Does anyone fancy the farmer's market the next day, those who are staying over. After breaky of course.
> Seeing as I might as well hang around Cardiff Sunday morning as I have a match to go to at 2:00.



What!!!! lightbulb wants to give ya a big HUG


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm up for pootling about M...cool.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2008)

*right you orrible lot!*



Sweaty Betty said:


> I was hoping it was a softyddraig sprog, but i guess a new job is just as bloody cool
> 
> 
> Am i right????


 t'aint a baby! well not that she's told me like!


Strumpet said:


> A BABY!!!!
> Let it be a BABY!!


oi, no!


Marius said:


> Lightbulb is banned because... ah i can't keep a straight face, of course he isn't.
> 
> Does anyone fancy the farmer's market the next day, those who are staying over. After breaky of course.
> Seeing as I might as well hang around Cardiff Sunday morning as I have a match to go to at 2:00.


there's no way you can ban the good man lightbulb from anything 

farmers market is a good idea and they do brekkie there u know, lush indian breakfast, fresh bread things, tea/ coffee, other food etc etc
tis open from 10am til 2pm but they usually run out of stuff round 1ish ime

http://www.riversidemarket.org.uk/


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks nice 

And oi don't blame us! Your gorgeous woman is teasing us  We can only specumalate 

*chuckles*


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

The man is always the last to know. I'm betting triplets.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2008)

*shakes fist!
wwwww you buggers!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

ddraig said:


> *shakes fist!
> wwwww you buggers!



Well you did both go to visit mates new baby at easter



*runs*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Well you did both go to visit mates new baby at easter
> 
> 
> 
> *runs*



bugger off bugger


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

ddraig said:


> bugger off bugger


 
Look how agitated he is. Obviously due to broodiness if I'm any judge.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm stopping over for definito and in fact I'm stopping over on the Sunday night too and heading back on Monday. 'Twill be good to meet y'all again


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

Is softybabe and Ddraig having a lickle dragonling? 

Farmers market sounds good...Haven't bought a fresh farmer for ages, almost forgotten what they taste like.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

Dragonling! I love it  

OOoooo can we taste test the farmers then? *perks up*


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Dragonling! I love it
> 
> OOoooo can we taste test the farmers then? *perks up*



I should imagine we would be allowed a little nibble before a decision to purchase is reached...I mean I don't want to go to all the trouble of paying for and transporting a farmer all the wy back to Brstol, only to find he tastes rank!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

I completely agree!
I wanna lick a farmer


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

Lick away:


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

NOt that one


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Lick away:



'farmer marius wasn't having fun with his marrows'


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

ddraig said:


> 'farmer marius wasn't having fun with his marrows'



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

Is that Marius face!? Doesn;t look like him!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Is that Marius face!? Doesn;t look like him!


 
What you mean. Just look at those gorgous eyes. It has to be me!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Is that Marius face!? Doesn;t look like him!



That comment just made me spit milkshake all over myself!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I was hoping it was a softyddraig sprog, but i guess a new job is just as bloody cool
> 
> 
> Am i right????



You're so naughty young lady...cant you wait?!

 cant get the mates these days...

u still have to wait...not confirming anything

Sbx


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2008)

softybabe said:


> You're so naughty young lady...cant you wait?!
> 
> cant get the mates these days...
> 
> ...



Job or dragonling?

I want dragonlings!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

We want dragonlings!!

Omg they'd be SO cute!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Job or dragonling?
> 
> I want dragonlings!





Strumpet said:


> We want dragonlings!!
> 
> Omg they'd be SO cute!



Never heard of them. Where do u get one of 'em 

Right!  I AM NOT HAVING A BABY...ok rumour mongers


----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> What!!!! lightbulb wants to give ya a big HUG



I want a lightbulb hug


----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Lick away:



bet ur other hand's holding an iphone


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Never heard of them. Where do u get one of 'em
> 
> Right! I AM NOT HAVING A BABY...ok rumour mongers


 
Ah the old denying it to make the surprise greater 'ploy' when you finally confess. I'm onto you. Excelent. I won't tell sanyone though and spoil the surprise. You can count on me to be discrete.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

softybabe said:


> bet ur other hand's holding an iphone


 
Wellobviouslyiam as I'm holding the new three pronged satalite receiver attachment in my visible hand. I can now watch TV from Russia on my phone.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ah the old denying it to make the surprise greater 'ploy' when you finally confess. I'm onto you. Excelent. I won't tell sanyone though and spoil the surprise. You can count on me to be discrete.



 'rong 'un


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ah the old denying it to make the surprise greater 'ploy' when you finally confess. I'm onto you. Excelent. I won't tell sanyone though and spoil the surprise. You can count on me to be discrete.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2008)

isn't it a pitchfork grom the LH thread?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2008)

*Stumpet!*

I've found some dragonlings!!! 






These are how I imagine ddraig and Softybabes dragonlings would be


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

Im dead when they both see me next


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2008)

@ dragonlings! 

*melts*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2008)

*cheeky young lady buggers*



fizzerbird said:


> I've found some dragonlings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


propa nutta! they are a bit cute but just a tad freaky as well!



Sweaty Betty said:


> Im dead when they both see me next


oh yes, indeed you are! enjoy your remaining days and don't make any plans for june mwhahahahahhaaaaaa 


Strumpet said:


> @ dragonlings!
> 
> *melts*


bit pale tho


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I've found some dragonlings!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ewwww yuk!  they look like aliens ...our children*will be cute n look human thank you very much 




Sweaty Betty said:


> Im dead when they both see me next



It's on!   I know where u live missy...





* there are no children in the horizon, so back away!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 15, 2008)

By the way & just in case anyone's slightly interested, 18 is today's number


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

I cant come anymore as im deaded


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2008)

We will get Smiley to protect youz  
You have to come!!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> By the way & just in case anyone's slightly interested, 18 is today's number



woohoo!



Sweaty Betty said:


> I cant come anymore as im deaded



u noes i nuffs u


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> We will get Smiley to protect youz
> You have to come!!



dont b sad...sweaty has to attend or i'm not coming


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

YAY Im not dead anymore


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2008)

i ain't let u off!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

I only just realised our names all begin with S girls.........


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> YAY Im not dead anymore


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> i ain't let u off!



 oh nNOEZ


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> i ain't let u off!



oh oh here comes my man


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I only just realised our names all begin with S girls.........



another lady love in isit?

do i have to go now


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

Can you wait and dead me till after the FA cup FINal please--- i cant miss history!!!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I only just realised our names all begin with S girls.........



yay...'tis cos we iz special innit


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> another lady love in isit?
> 
> do i have to go now



Stay and play

not like that, just stay....ill shut up b4 softy deads me


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

ddraig said:


> another lady love in isit?
> 
> do i have to go now



 i apologise on his behalf, he wasnt allowed out over the weekend whilst in London


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> oh nNOEZ





softybabe said:


> oh oh here comes my man





Sweaty Betty said:


> Can you wait and dead me till after the FA cup FINal please--- i cant miss history!!!





softybabe said:


> yay...'tis cos we iz special innit


awww


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Stay and play
> 
> not like that, just stay....ill shut up b4 softy deads me



i'm too softy to dead anyone


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i'm too softy to dead anyone



oh good- im looking forward to miller time


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> oh good- im looking forward to miller time



yay!  we iz gonna get our grooves on...


----------



## softybabe (Apr 15, 2008)

nos da all

SBx


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2008)

*bounces*  

NIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 16, 2008)

Morning thread  
Says greetings to everyone here


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2008)

softybabe said:


> yay...'tis cos we iz special innit


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2008)

morning Sister Sizzerbird


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> morning Sister Sizzerbird



Phew!!! well done mate, thought i was gonna be deaded again


----------



## Gromit (Apr 16, 2008)

F and S sound the same on the phone so an F is practically an S. 

Also if you put them in front of 'uck' you get two words which describe things that both give much pleasure.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 16, 2008)

ddraig said:


> morning Sister Sizzerbird



ay! Ta hon

sorry Fizzy love 'tis my Nigerian accent thinking Fizzer was spelled with an S


----------



## softybabe (Apr 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> F and S sound the same on the phone so an F is practically an S.
> 
> Also if you put them in front of 'uck' you get two words which describe things that both give much pleasure.



u sir r so wrong


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> F and S sound the same on the phone so an F is practically an S.
> 
> Also if you put them in front of 'uck' you get two words which describe things that both give much pleasure.



Thats very funny.......


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2008)

Well recovered you lot  

I'm quite enamoured of 'sizzerbird' make a good board name for a lady hairdresser


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you reckon it's a good idea to try and upgrade this into the first ever Welsh Offline and get Vic Lambrusco in and maybe a live act or two?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 16, 2008)

editor said:


> Do you reckon it's a good idea to try and upgrade this into the first ever Welsh Offline and get Vic Lambrusco in and maybe a live act or two?



I think mits a great idea, but question whwether we have enough time to market it properly!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2008)

1927 said:


> I think mits a great idea, but question whwether we have enough time to market it properly!



^^ this only just over 2 weeks to go init?
and also kit and millers being up for it, reckon they would be 

probably wouldn't need too much publicising imo as with us lot with some added for the extra as well as any acts and mates it'll be bursting in that back room 
you been in there before i presume ed?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, it's just a thought - it might be fun and we'd have enough time to get it publicised inthe Echo and on Red Dragon.  I'm not really bothered if it's that full - I'm just thinking git might be a fun night (and I'd finally get to DJ in my home town!).

Vic's up for it although he'd need somewhere to crash (my Mum's place is full up). Any takers?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not wearing my pj's in front of a crowd of strangers!!!

What if the whole publicity thing kicks off?

There may be an issue of security should people decide to venture to the Millers after promoting it publicly. Though as I suspect and as ddraig has stated, the landlords would probably be up for it.The residents living in close proximity may not!

There's an element of control inviting peeps and their associates from collectives such as these boards as they can be 'self policed'for want of a better phrase!!

Remember the last meet!!! 

Having said that, I am prepared to hire out Bombscare for a nominal fee. 

Who is Vic Lambrusco?


----------



## softybabe (Apr 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *I'm not wearing my pj's in front of a crowd of strangers!!!*
> *What if the whole publicity thing kicks off*?
> 
> There may be an issue of security should people decide to venture to the Millers after promoting it publicly. *Though as I suspect and as ddraig has stated, the landlords would probably be up for it.The residents living in close proximity may not!*
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  da burd has spoken! 

what birdie said incl who is Vic?

  I love the Cardiff meets cos of its 'initimacy' n everyone knowing who everyone is and their life stories within 2 mins 

I would love to meet more urbs but not just anyone walking off the street cos they've seen an ad in the Echo 

But it's just little 'l me talking so take little notice


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2008)

Vic is the longstanding comedian who does offline and having met him very briefly once ages ago i would let him stay at mine if i had the room.

oh and he's funny too (in a haha way)


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, I'm easy either way: I just thought it be fun to make it a bit more a party night and give Keyaaardiff a flava of the Offline experience, but I'm just as happy with a few of us sat around a table, so it;s up to you guys!

I don't think calling it an Offline  night would bring in rampaging hordes though - pPutting the word 'poetry/comedy' in the billing has a fantastic way of reducing the arsehole count! And, err, the crowd count too, come to think of it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh right, I didn't realise Vic was a comedy/poet!

I thought he was a sort of superstar DJ! 

I missunderstood thinking the ad would put out word of a 'free party' type thing...sorry! 

You are absolutely right, it would be fun to have a few more join in the fun and like you say, adding poetry, comedy is hardly going to entice hordes of marauding morons to the Millers 

I can't offer a place for Vic to stay, we are staying fairly cheaply at the venue as are a few others also...I think.

He has ddraigs stamp of approval so hopefully he'll find somewhere to crash...mebbe we can sneak him into one of the rooms 

I still dunno whether I'm supposed to be MP3ing it or just normal CD?

Marius? draig?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2008)

do both mate!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an attic for him to crash and a big gob if ya need the word put around!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I have an attic for him to crash and a big gob if ya need the word put around!!!!




<weeps>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 17, 2008)

ddraig said:


> :
> <weeps>



Who needs a page in the echo when your have renta- mouth in the vicinity

I have to draw the line at the sandwhich board thru queen st approcah though

maybe we could get ninja to bang out some beats and sing for us....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 18, 2008)

look at your post count dude??? all the 9999999s mate


----------



## softybabe (Apr 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> look at your post count dude??? all the 9999999s mate



nuffick gets past ya sweetie  sharp as nails


----------



## softybabe (Apr 18, 2008)

ddraig said:


> Vic is the longstanding comedian who does offline and having met him very briefly once ages ago *i would let him stay at mine if i had the room.*
> 
> oh and he's funny too (in a haha way)



lucky i got in quick


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2008)

I like our cost meets but would also like to be at a Cardiff offline one day. 

This bloody April is mental busy for me tbh though so others will have to do the whatever legwork is required if its going to be a full offline soz. This time around anyways. 

I'll go with the flow whatever is decided but won't be arround to post as much as normal for the next two weeks I feel I should warn you guys. Not hiding. Just very busy.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> I like our cost meets but would also like to be at a Cardiff offline one day.
> 
> This bloody April is mental busy for me tbh though so others will have to do the whatever legwork is required if its going to be a full offline soz. This time around anyways.
> 
> I'll go with the flow whatever is decided but won't be arround to post as much as normal for the next two weeks I feel I should warn you guys. Not hiding. Just very busy.



Totally understand mate...my work/RL commitments does that to me lots. 

Looking forward to hooking up with you in a couple of weeks...and look out for a pre-visit panic text about accomodation etc lol!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> my....RL commitments does that to me lots.



Since when you been playing the 13 a side game then fizz? Who ya play for Warrington, Wigan,?  go on spill.

Not even gonna make a cheap joke about the position ya play. Will leave that to that smut monger Marius!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> Since when you been playing the 13 a side game then fizz? Who ya play for Warrington, Wigan,?  go on spill.
> 
> Not even gonna make a cheap joke about the position ya play. Will leave that to that smut monger Marius!



I have no idea what you are on about mate??


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I have no idea what you are on about mate??



RL in my book that stands for Rugby league!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> RL in my book that stands for Rugby league!!



LMAO!

what position do you see me playing then? With my build and things lol


----------



## 1927 (Apr 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> LMAO!
> 
> what position do you see me playing then? With my build and things lol



I was thinking .......................................................................HOOKER. 


<Gets coat and runs very very fast>


----------



## softybabe (Apr 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> LMAO!
> 
> what position do you see me playing then? With my build and things lol



sexy cheerleader


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

1927 said:


> I was thinking .......................................................................HOOKER.
> 
> 
> <Gets coat and runs very very fast>







<chases 1927...ready for the tackle>


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2008)

softybabe said:


> sexy cheerleader



<insert blow kissy smiley here>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2008)

*10k    diolch*



Sweaty Betty said:


> look at your post count dude??? all the 9999999s mate





softybabe said:


> nuffick gets past ya sweetie sharp as nails



dadadadadaaaaaaaaaa
Welsh saute















<does a bow>
thanks ed, thanks urban, love to sb and all me Cymru/Wales crew 
</does a bow>


----------



## softybabe (Apr 19, 2008)

*10k!!!*



ddraig said:


> dadadadadaaaaaaaaaa
> Welsh saute
> 
> 
> ...



lovin it lovin it lovin it 


'grats love

sbx


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 21, 2008)

Hehe congrats ddraig


----------



## softybabe (Apr 24, 2008)

...10 days...we might need to put in an ad 4 a new counter person


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL _ sorry - I been in Amsterdam and I forgotted to update this one too.... please forgive me?

9 days


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

BAD SC


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> BAD SC


Begs forgiveness too


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

Forgiven as long as you dance like you did in Dam


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Forgiven as long as you dance like you did in Dam


Did I dance in the Dam ? I had quite put it out of my mind !
LOL 
Of course I will


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

Lmao@tagline


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lmao@tagline


Heh!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh...whas occurrring?"


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2008)

Dunno. 

Still up to my eyes in it. We need to arrange the daytime meeting time and place and what we fancy doing. 

Who is coming by train and when do their trains arrive?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2008)

We are not coming by train...so I have no idea what time our train would be arriving if we were coming by train? 

That doesn't help you in the slightest does it Marius?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> We are not coming by train...so I have no idea what time our train would be arriving if we were coming by train?
> 
> That doesn't help you in the slightest does it Marius?



Sure it does. All I need to know now is when is Jupiter in Pluto and the blood of a young virgin and I can calculate everything we need.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

FIZZ!!!
MARIUS!!!

*bounce*

I'm coming by trainage! Eermm not thought about it further than that yet so DUNNO 
Will let you know though asap....


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 25, 2008)

And I too shall be arriving on the iron horse. It will be arriving at about one thirty of the Post Meridian 

And by the way - if yesterday was 9, then today must surely be 8


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 25, 2008)

I know you will all be devastated by my news, perhaps even to the point where it may just be best to cancel this meet as It just wont be the same but.......


I'M NOT COMING

Would love to, but only got about 6 weeks left at college and gotta keep my nose to the grindstone...in 6 weeks I will be freeeeeeeeee, I can't fucking wait.....


One day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## softybabe (Apr 25, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL _ sorry - I been in Amsterdam and I forgotted to update this one too.... please forgive me?
> 
> 9 days



hmmmmmmmm ok


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 25, 2008)

softybabe said:


> hmmmmmmmm ok


And 7 tomorrow and 6 the day after  
*Covers bases*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2008)

That's cheating


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 25, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> That's cheating


No no no no - it's an efficient use of posting 
I shall be confirming each of the above an a daily basis as well  
LOL


----------



## softybabe (Apr 25, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> And 7 tomorrow and 6 the day after
> *Covers bases*



he's over compensating 4 his slackness  

but let's stop accepting CVs for his position...2nd chance heh


----------



## softybabe (Apr 25, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> No no no no - it's an efficient use of posting
> I shall be confirming each of the above an a daily basis as well
> LOL


----------



## softybabe (Apr 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Still up to my eyes in it. We need to arrange the daytime meeting time and place and what we fancy doing.
> 
> Who is coming by train and when do their trains arrive?



i shall be arriving by train way too early so i shall do a stop over at chez ddraig then finally arrive at the last leg of the journey on foot and leave being carried by the said dragon


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm Welsh but not in Wales - does that work?

Not free that weekend but up for meeting some Urbz at some point.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 25, 2008)

softybabe said:


> he's over compensating 4 his slackness
> 
> but let's stop accepting CVs for his position...2nd chance heh


Thank you softy 
*is relieved he wont have to re-apply for the job*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2008)

Course 8ball! More the merrier


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 25, 2008)

8ball said:


> I'm Welsh but not in Wales - does that work?
> 
> Not free that weekend but up for meeting some Urbz at some point.



I'm NOT welsh AND not in Wales...I just gate crash!


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2008)

Fair enough - will drop in at some point.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2008)

She does too. 
Gatecrashes spectacularly!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2008)

8ball said:


> I'm Welsh but not in Wales - does that work?
> 
> Not free that weekend but up for meeting some Urbz at some point.



Well we've let the bloody English in desipte their uncouth foreign ways so an ex-pat is np problem at all. 

Keep an eye out (not literary as that would sting somewhat) and I'm sure that there will be another one soon enough.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well we've let the bloody English in desipte their uncouth foreign ways so an ex-pat is np problem at all.
> 
> Keep an eye out (not literary as that would sting somewhat) and I'm sure that there will be another one soon enough.



Another ex-pat?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Another ex-pat?



Aye, got the fuck out of dodge cos I wasn't popular with the inbred locals.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2008)

8ball said:


> Aye, got the fuck out of dodge cos I wasn't popular with the inbred locals.



Calling them inbred might not have helped relations


----------



## 8ball (Apr 25, 2008)

Marius said:


> Calling them inbred might not have helped relations



They started the hostilities.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 26, 2008)

As required and promised: 7


----------



## softybabe (Apr 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> As required and promised: 7



yay!

* wonders if SC is hoping 4 promo or pay rise (£0x2=£0) 

*hopes it will be this sunny in the 'diff this time Saturday wk


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL @ softybabe
Agree about the weather for sure 

How are you ? All well ?

E2a: I'm just making sure I get a good appraisal LOL


----------



## softybabe (Apr 26, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> LOL @ softybabe
> Agree about the weather for sure
> 
> How are you ? All well ?
> ...





All well in sarf Lndun...how r ya?


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 26, 2008)

softybabe said:


> All well in sarf Lndun...how r ya?


Yup 
No too bad down here either. Looks nice & sunny out at the moment too


----------



## softybabe (Apr 26, 2008)

wot's 'curing  

I'm bored...no last minute essays to fret over


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 27, 2008)

Six


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2008)

Gawd its so near. Still arranging to do for the day time. 

Um um...

I still have no idea what to arrange for the afternoon. 
Some (myself included) will want to checkin first. 

If the weather is as nice as it was yesterday I'd say picnic in the park. Bring outdoorsy games and someone bring a ghettoblaster. Frisbee, Food n funk.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep - I'll definitely want to drop my bag off and after that, if the weather's good - the park idea is a good one


----------



## softybabe (Apr 27, 2008)

wot's eta for most people? ...we might join ya during the day cos i dont do mornings


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2008)

I reckon it's going to be too much of a faff to try and make it an Offline although I'm *really* up for doing a show in Cardiff this year.

I reckon we'll be at the pub around 8.30-9pm ish.

And then there's CCFC @ Ninian Park the day after. Woot!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 27, 2008)

we cld do with one of these 

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/ipod-party-speaker/index.html


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2008)

For a minute there i thought you were suggesting karaoke!

What time can we check in the venue?

We will head to be there for about 6.00ish


----------



## softybabe (Apr 27, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> For a minute there i thought you were suggesting karaoke!
> 
> What time can we check in the venue?
> 
> We will head to be there for about 6.00ish



Karaoke?!...i dont think i can subject anyone to what ddraig has to endure 

should be able to check in from 3pm innit

can't u arrive any earlier???  some suggestions about day time activities 

sbx


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Karaoke?!...i dont think i can subject anyone to what ddraig has to endure
> 
> should be able to check in from 3pm innit
> 
> ...



Can't come any earlier as am out the night before and wanna lie in/sort me shit out/sort out the animals etc etc we aim to pick up xenon around 5.


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 28, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Foive


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

I ermm....   .....................


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

..............I can't come


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2008)

Strumps!!!!!!!!

You have a room booked n everything though!

Please say that you are joking


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2008)

Before I forget...

I can't make it either...



... to the afternoon session that is. 

I'll be at the Millers from 6 onwards still though.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> Strumps!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have a room booked n everything though!
> 
> Please say that you are joking



Hope she is  does anyone know where she lives ....


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> Hope she is  does anyone know where she lives ....



Ive only got it nailed down as far as Swansea 'area'.
Im not a very good stalker.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ive only got it nailed down as far as Swansea 'area'.
> Im not a very good stalker.



k. we'll start from the Mumbles...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

Wish I was joking. Am gutted.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 28, 2008)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Wish I was joking. Am gutted.



why?????????? is it us?  we can change...pls


seriously, why? PM?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone got the karaoke version, there really is one, of the Bluebirds Flying High single?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2008)

softybabe said:


> why?????????? is it us?  we can change...pls
> 
> 
> seriously, why? PM?



No baby sitter 

I've suggested we start a campaign to hire one. Strump-Aid.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

Marius said:


> No baby sitter
> 
> I've suggested we start a campaign to hire one. Strump-Aid.



ah! i know that problem very well ... wot can we do?  anyone know of a trusted sitter in Swansea or 'diff?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

What Marius said 

The Strump-Aid thing made me smile though. *hugs M*


----------



## Gromit (Apr 28, 2008)

Wont be the same without you. 

Im going to make a cardboard cutout on a spring version of you as a substitute. It won't be the same but may help slightly. 

At your end get someone to record the patients at the local looney bin and play it on a loop. It will be exactly like being there for you.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

is it a defo no or a maybe if i get a sitter?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

I want pics of that M  
Will def. be thinking of you all that night....will be weird. Had SO much fun with you all before. You all made me feel SO welcome n relaxed. There will be plenty more  but....  

Softy you're so sweet. Lol@"If I get a sitter". It's a no cos I don't leave her with anyone other than very close family, very close friends(2 of them) or her daddy.....ty though, big time. *hug*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 28, 2008)

Right i guess im gonna have to do all the bouncing then.......*jumps but makes big time hash of it*

Not the same...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2008)

Your bounce is different to mine Betty but just as boingy! 
I'll leave it in your capable hands 


Anywayyyyyyyyyyyy enough of that. I KNOW you will all have a fantabulous time


----------



## softybabe (Apr 28, 2008)

* crosses fingers and toes that someone will come trumps for Strumpy


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 29, 2008)

Four  

and   at Strumps news


----------



## softybabe (Apr 29, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Four
> 
> and   at Strumps news



 &  & *crossess fingers and toes for Strumpet


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2008)

Ive canceled Strumps room as per request.  So now its the double for the lovebirds. Xenon and I sharing and a single for two nights for Southcoaster. 

Not sure what the price is now but it should still be very affordable. We'll find out on the night. 

They are all booked under my name which I'll PM people when I have more time. Cheers.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ive canceled Strumps room as per request.



noooooooooooo  this makes it so final   ok...i guess i should accept it now


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2008)

softybabe said:


> noooooooooooo  this makes it so final   ok...i guess i should accept it now



Not final. We still have the same number of beds as before as my room with Xenon is still a tripple. We just being charged forra twin.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2008)

p.s. Hoping some misfortune forces someone to have to cancel their plans so that they can now babysit for Strumps.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> p.s. Hoping some misfortune forces someone to have to cancel their plans so that they can now babysit for Strumps.



ah!  *sends cancelling plans vibes to someone


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll definitely be there although Mrs 27 soon to be Mrs 08 will be taking a rain check as she's not up for late nights and watching me get pissed all evening!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 29, 2008)

1927 said:


> I'll definitely be there although Mrs 27 soon to be Mrs 08 will be taking a rain check as she's not up for late nights and watching me get pissed all evening!



awww send my love to her

how long has she left now?????


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 29, 2008)

Say hi from me too! Is exciting! A mini-1927!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 29, 2008)

Or watching you whilst she is locked in the car


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 29, 2008)

Lmao!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> awww send my love to her
> 
> how long has she left now?????



13 weeks left, due end July, better not be late as its The Charity Shield on the saturday!!



Strumpet said:


> Say hi from me too! Is exciting! A mini-1927!



I dont think he is gonna be so mini judging by size of mrs27 and the force of his kicks.



Marius said:


> Or watching you whilst she is locked in the car


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 29, 2008)

(((mrs27)))


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 29, 2008)

Marius said:


> Or watching you whilst she is locked in the car



Ha ha ha---classic moment, but i shouldnt laff she will kill me and rightly so!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Ha ha ha---classic moment, but i shouldnt laff she will kill me and rightly so!!!!!



init!  still can't get over it, mental

tell you what, she got a right good death look on 'er


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 29, 2008)

ddraig said:


> init!  still can't get over it, mental
> 
> tell you what, she got a right good death look on 'er



I KNOW

i thought 1927 was a gonna


----------



## GoneCoastal (Apr 30, 2008)

3


----------



## softybabe (Apr 30, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> 3



yay!


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

softybabe said:


> yay!


And therefore 2


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd 
Now 
Only 

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnneeeeee !!! !


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

Bad news folks: 

Short version is this - I was was ambulanced to hospital this morning in what you might say was rather severe pain!!

Spent the day in A&E and basically, the A&E doc said (after I had a CT scan) the most likely reason was that I had a kidney stone/renal colic so I'm loaded up with pain killers & anti-inflams etc & although the pain is reduced it's still there - so I'm buggered for the weekend I'm afraid  

I couldn't even walk this when it kicked off this morning & the ambulance folk helpfully dosed me with morphine on the way to A&E 

Sorry - but I really think I'd be foolish to trundle off to Cardiff tomorrow after this one so I'm taking he A&E Doc's advice and resting for the weekend and next week if nec. At least I'm home again now and able to relax

But I am very very sad to miss this !!   !!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2008)

shit mate  that's well harsh 
hope you recover v quickly, take it easy


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2008)

softy posting from Cardiff  :

 we're 2 happy people down...maybe we should cancel? 
















i'll drink for SC n Strumpy...


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the wishes ddraig n softy - I'm having restful weekend definitely.... twas NOT an experience I'm in a hurry to repeat!!


----------



## xenon (May 2, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Bad news folks:
> 
> Short version is this - I was was ambulanced to hospital this morning in what you might say was rather severe pain!!
> 
> ...




Ow.


Hope you're fixed up soon. Let us know what happens. 

Tis a shame to miss you and Strumpet. Bloody circumstances.

Will see rest of you in Millers circa 6. Off out for a few quiet beers in a bit.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Thanks for the wishes ddraig n softy - I'm having restful weekend definitely.... twas NOT an experience I'm in a hurry to repeat!!



softy again:

awwww mate


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

Cheers Xenon & again softy & ddraig ... much appreciated


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2008)

ddraig said:


> i'll drink for SC n Strumpy...






SouthCoaster said:


> T- I'm having restful weekend definitely....


You can keep me company!  
(((SC's renals)))


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> (((SC's renals)))


Thanks Strumps


----------



## softybabe (May 2, 2008)

i'll miss u both (((SC&S)))


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 2, 2008)

softybabe said:


> i'll miss u both (((SC&S)))


I'll miss everyone  
'Cause it's gonna be a great night I reckon


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2008)

What he ^ said 


Can't wait for updates/tales from the night


----------



## editor (May 2, 2008)

How many people are left in for this drink? If the numbers get too low then I may stay local in north 'Diff as it's quite a schlep for me to get back from the boozer...


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2008)

Quite a few....I think 

Would've been nice to meet ya Ed. Another time


----------



## djbombscare (May 2, 2008)

and just to put the cat amongst the pidgeons

The fizz is ill


I've come home tonight and theres a little curled up ball of fizz coughing going I'm ill

So I forced her into bed about 9ish so she can sleep through.
We'll be there


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2008)

((((fizzer))))    <<<healing cwtch


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2008)

Well we had about 14 last time so down to12 I guess still plenty to have a good craig and try our Dj skills. 

Come anyway Editor. At the very least you can chat with the owners about doing at offline. 

plenty of buses from and to n Cardiff. Only take 15 to 20 min from Whitchurch for example.


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news SC. Get well soon. See ya next time around.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 3, 2008)

Bloody hell SC hope you get well soon xxx


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

oh good lord whas occurrring?

I'm necking vit c and gargling with salty water...I did a fun run with kids yesterday when i should have stayed home in bed. They were unable to go if i couldn't take them, needless to say it nearly finished me off! Bombscare has been mending me. I've got up for a hot drink then I'll go back to bed for a few hours...

((((strumps)))) ((((((SC)))))))


----------



## djbombscare (May 3, 2008)

OOOooooooh so you can get up at 7.35 to post but your to ill to do me breakfast woman. 

This wouldnt have happening in Victorian times ya know. What is the world comin too. 


Seriously though she is really bad Its those blisters on the tongue job little croaky voice and the oooh oooh oooh that her body hurts when she gets up for the loo. So as much as I'll say she got a man cold all night she isnt really well So she aint comin.

I on the otherhand still will be. I know I know its the consteallation prize innit. But I can be funny. I dont look as good in a skirt and boots BUT I CAN BE FUNNY.

I have to come over as I've been looking forward to scotch egg rissole and chips. But I'll be driving back at the end of the night.


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

((((fizzer))))  Get betterer soon 
(I think she has I-Will-Miss-Strumpet&SC-itis)  

I won' lie to ewe bombscare, you ARE funny


----------



## editor (May 3, 2008)

On the train to Cymraeg now!


----------



## djbombscare (May 3, 2008)

Xenon is still staying.


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2008)

I'll be there, little pick and shovel packed!


----------



## 8ball (May 3, 2008)

I'll be at the next one, honest.


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

Me too goddamnit!! (swears under breath)

Be nice to meetcha 8ball  Bring butternut squash!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Gutted 

Bombscare and oldskool u75er and xenon on way to Diff as I type...I almost past out from attemting the washing up...friggin damn germy children!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

I'm gonna eat loads of these after i've anesthatised my mouth and throat with neat vodka...gargling not drinking.


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2008)

awwwww naaawwww fizz 

hope u get better quick n all! will miss ya at the pub...

errr yeah posting enroute  be there in 10


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

*wonders if Marius has his tool out in the pub to spy on us in here*


----------



## editor (May 3, 2008)

Rocking down on the Valley train now!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Me too goddamnit!! (swears under breath)
> 
> Be nice to meetcha 8ball  Bring butternut squash!




And me! and HP66 hopefully.....see look what happens when I can not attend every one drops out

Fizzer and South Coaster get well soon x South Coaster I feel for you Kidney stones sound fucking agony ((Sc)) ((Fizz))


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2008)

Well hello from everyone in the Millers. 

Hope everyone who is sick is okay. 

Hurry Editor. We I'd waiting for ya. 

1927 was going to ring ya to see where you were.


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

*waves at everyone at the Millers!*

MARIUS! Down some vodka for me!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

I fell asleep for a bit, then decided to 'window' shop online...big mistake.

I've bought some make-up that I don't really need and am about to purchase some 'Horny Goat Weed' I have no idea what it is, but I like the sound of it...and I've eaten all my percy pigs 

*wonders how they are getting on at the Millers...*


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

*wonders too....* 

Horny Goat Weed!!!?   It's an aphrodisiac


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *wonders too....*
> 
> Horny Goat Weed!!!?   It's an aphrodisiac



LMFAO...i'll get some! I might get some tingle vaginal gel as well...


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

*sniggers*  


Ya don't need to spend money on that gel. Use some mint...tingletastic!!
What site you on? I want a giggle!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers*
> 
> 
> Ya don't need to spend money on that gel. Use some mint...tingletastic!!



toothpaste?

pearledrops sprarkle could be fun


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers*
> 
> 
> Ya don't need to spend money on that gel. Use some mint...tingletastic!!
> What site you on? I want a giggle!



healthmonthly...I think

hang on


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

Tingles and glitter!! The purrfect combo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 3, 2008)

I didnt make it- sorry guys long story


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/index.php

what the fek?
HEY





noni lol


----------



## fizzerbird (May 3, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I didnt make it- sorry guys long story



eh? you ok? I hope eme is there with Ed or soaftybabe is gonna be the only girly!!!


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

Noniiiii noniiii nooooooo 

BETTY!! You ok hun?
*moves over to make room*

Heh softy and all the guys! Lucky girl


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 3, 2008)

Yes im ok -just my bloody familly


----------



## editor (May 4, 2008)

That was fun


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2008)

Sorry I left an hour early guys but I was knackered. Bad timing. These renovations and a busy time in work are killing me. 

Still it was nice to see everyone again. Oh and to meet Mr Dreadlocks as Mrs All That Jazz called him. 

Fizzer, has bombscare made it home safe? Or is he still wandering the streets of Cardiff looking for rissoles and scotch eggs?

Those who couldn't make it this time were missed 
See ya all next time though. 

If someone wants to start a new meet thread please feel free. Im soooo busy that I can't get involved in arrangements for at least another two weeks. 

Bombscare suggested June 7 and that we all go to the monster truck races. We have to make sure that he doesn't try to steal one, modify it with a remote control car transformer I think it was and then take it around and around the Severn bridge untill he finds his tenner. 

1927 and I between us have an idea for summer of 2009. 
We arrange to camp at Porth Kerry park and beach. Arrange a sound system. Use their massive BBQ's by the beach and party into the night al fresco. We've dubbed this potential event Rural75. 
If we could get a load of people to this it could be brilliant. 

Why 2009? Well it needs some time to arrange and Mrs 1927 expecting a baby means we'd be 2 people down before we begin.


----------



## teqniq (May 4, 2008)

Nice to meet some of you yesterday eve, if but briefly. Hope you all enjoyed the rest of the night.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2008)

Nice to see you all. Shame to miss those who couldn't make it. Hopefully next time.

And good to meet Editor, Eme and teqniq.

Like a numpty, I've arrived back in Bristol, with the Millers keys.
Doh. Will phone them later and get address.

Rural75. Sounds good 

Right, off back to the football.


----------



## djbombscare (May 4, 2008)

I'm gonna start The Bombscare Scotch egg, rizzle and chips home delivery service.

It'll never gonna get stuck in traffic.

As always it was good to see everyone that was there and sad not to see those that aren't. Shit happens real world and all that and hopefully next time.

It was briiliant to see Eme and Editor outside of London We gotta get you two tother side of the water out in Brizzle 

Oh and fizz is better but grumpy cos she couldn't come. Which means its now all my fault.


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2008)

xenon said:


> Nice to see you all. Shame to miss those who couldn't make it. Hopefully next time.
> 
> And good to meet Editor, Eme and teqniq.
> 
> ...



hehe 
The Millers Tavern
3 Brook Street
Riverside
CF11 6LG
Phone : (029) 20341400
http://cardiffpubs.co.uk/Pub.php?Pub=MillersTavern

nice to meet a few more peeps last night  paid for it today although didn't think i was that hammered

maaaan that pub is funny, what with the candles for maddaleine at 9.15 and the whole barstaff and landlord/lady clocking one of us coming in with posh bog roll


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2008)

re the bridge
according to my bro they just send you a bill after and don't 'escort you back' to engerlund


----------



## 1927 (May 4, 2008)

ddraig said:


> re the bridge
> according to my bro they just send you a bill after and don't 'escort you back' to engerlund



Thats not right, I have been escorted back meself.

Good to see ya all again like Ddraig I am suffereing today!!


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2008)

Cheers Ddraig, just rang 'em.

Had forgotten about the Maddy thing. That was a bit odd. 

Feeling a bit ropy myself. Might have  to go out for a restorative pint.


----------



## Strumpet (May 4, 2008)

WOOAHHHH that monster truck thing sounds GOOD! Cept I can't make the 7th. Is that the only date it's on type thing?

Glad you all had fun!!
Glad you missed us! 

Lol@xenon! 

I'm a bit grumpy today cos I couldn't go too. *blames Bombscare as well*


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 4, 2008)

An I too am very cheesed off that I couldn't make it either!  but very glad you all enjoyed it !  
Have had an completely unexciting weekend - basically laying in bed & taking painkillers etc... 
Just about now feeling a bit more human but still taking it easy

Will definitely want to do the next one !

And thank you all very much for the good wishes .... very appreciated! (also hopes fizzer feels better as well)


----------



## djbombscare (May 5, 2008)

ddraig said:


> re the bridge
> according to my bro they just send you a bill after and don't 'escort you back' to engerlund




gutted I want the car escort thing.


----------



## djbombscare (May 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *blames Bombscare as well*



Form a queue there's a good girl, one at a time and no pushing at the back.


----------



## Strumpet (May 5, 2008)

Walk that far?! In these heels?! Uh uh.  


You have fun djb? Was the lovely krs there!?


----------



## djbombscare (May 6, 2008)

Yes he was and much fun and frolicing was had.


----------



## Strumpet (May 6, 2008)




----------



## zog (May 6, 2008)

Sorry folks. I fully intended showing up, but strained a muscle in my stomach (I didn't think I had any there) and was (and still am) practically unable to walk. 

I guess the ones that did show enjoyed themselves. Catch you's in Porthkerry park.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'm gonna start The Bombscare Scotch egg, rizzle and chips home delivery service.
> 
> It'll never gonna get stuck in traffic.
> 
> ...




oi bombscare! i can get you a discount on tickets for the loud bouncy truck thing if you're still thinking of it.
lemme know and i'll give ya the codes for the ticketmaster page.
£5 off iirc or £25/£15 tickets


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2008)

No new meet thread yet?

Comeon guys! Yer lost without me


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2008)

ddraig said:


> oi bombscare! i can get you a discount on tickets for the loud bouncy truck thing if you're still thinking of it.
> lemme know and i'll give ya the codes for the ticketmaster page.
> £5 off iirc or £25/£15 tickets



Bombscare, If you are defo up for monster trucks I'll be up for it too if you buy my ticket so we are all sat together (I'll send you the dosh up front if you like)


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2008)

Marius said:


> No new meet thread yet?
> 
> Comeon guys! Yer lost without me



well after the semi washout we just had is it really a suprise? 

i reckon 1927/2008 should start with the Porthkerry Park plans....


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2008)

ddraig said:


> well after the semi washout we just had is it really a suprise?
> 
> i reckon 1927/2008 should start with the Porthkerry Park plans....



Seeing as we arent planning on that happening till 2009 it may be a bit early to start a thread.


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2008)

ddraig said:


> oi bombscare! i can get you a discount on tickets for the loud bouncy truck thing if you're still thinking of it.
> lemme know and i'll give ya the codes for the ticketmaster page.
> £5 off iirc or £25/£15 tickets






SWEEEEETTTTTTTT I'll ask the boss 


She still sleepin last night off so I might be in luck


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2008)

Is this what I agreed to then is it?


----------

